# In-Line UV Sterilizers and Fluval 305 hosing.... HELP PLEASE!



## foogie (Dec 26, 2011)

*This is all for a 55 gallon dirted freshwater aquarium, and I have a Fluval 305*

I've been searching and searching reading everything I can on what people have done to connect these in-line apparatuses to their fluval cannister filters...

If you have ever successfully (or unsuccessfully!) swapped your hosing out on a Fluval 305 (or fluval of the same hose size, I think 405 is same?) for something you can use with in-line things.... PLEASE! I need to know exactly what you used, how you did it, etc... most importantly, *I'm having trouble wrapping my mind around how replacement vinyl hosing could connect properly to the aquastop valve*... Please provide me with any insight you can give.. and pictures are better!!  I've read around, and I see a lot of information about hose types and sizes that are different... which confuses me :l plus a lot of the posts are quite old, so I'm hoping that there's new insight as well...

Even if you don't have it hooked up to a fluval, I'm open to other suggestions of easier things these can hook up to! Since it's a Walstad Method tank (and I'm doing it as close as I possibly can to exactly what Diana herself has), strong filtration really isn't that necessary.... though it's nice to have something I can throw purigen into every once and a while...



*Secondly*, For those of you who do use UV sterilizers, PLEASE tell me which one you've chosen, what you have it hooked up to, how well it works, if you've ever used one that was made of fail etc... What would you recommend/not recommend!!



I'm in the market for one, and these are essentially my choices:

*TetraPond GreenFree Ultraviolet Clarifier* 9W: 190$ http://www.bigalspets.ca/pond/uv-sterilizers/greenfree-ultraviolet-clarifier-uvc-9.html

*Pondlife Turbo-Twist Pond UV Clarifier* 9W: 180$ http://www.bigalspets.ca/pond/uv-sterilizers/turbo-twist-pond-uv-clarifier-3x-9-w.html

*Coralife** Turbo-Twist UV Clarifier* 9W: 165$ http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/uv-sterilizers/turbo-twist-uv-sterilizer-3x-9-w.html (Really wanted this one, but there's issues here, it's only rated for 100-200GPH when the Fluval 305 is rated at 260GPH)

*Coralife** Turbo-Twist UV Clarifier* 18W: 250$ http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/uv-sterilizers/turbo-twist-uv-sterilizer-6x-18-w.html (next step up from last one... is it really worth it to get the proper GPH for total overkill and 100$ more??)

*Aqua Ultraviolet Advantage Hanger UV Sterilizer 2000* 8W: 180$ http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/uv-sterilizers/advantage-hanger-uv-sterilizer-2000-8-w.html (I had some questions about this one, is it really wise to have the strong flow of water coming out and blowing straight down onto my dirted substrate??)

*Aqua Ultraviolet Advantage Barb x Barb UV Sterilizer 2000* 8W: 160$ http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/uv-sterilizers/advantage-barb-x-barb-uv-sterilizer-2000-8-w.html



Lastly, there's the *JBJ Submariner UV Sterilizer/Clarifier* 9W: 160$ or 13W: 190$ (depending on availability in-store cuz online says out of stock for both) http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/uv-sterilizers/submariner-uv-sterilizer-clarifier-9-w.html ....but I've read a bunch of reviews on this product saying that people have had issues with the sealing o-ring, getting water in the quartz tube and it shorting out.... soooo I'm not too keen on this one :/ but if hooking an in-line UV thing to a replaced hose proves to be too difficult or complicated, I might have to go for this... :l




There's also something I could do, is not use the fluval at all- but get an Aquaclear Powerhead with the quick filter attachment and use this to connect easier to a UV sterilizer... 
*Aquaclear Powerhead:* like this but smaller GPH version -> http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/water-pumps-powerheads/aquaclear-powerhead-70.html
*Quick Filter:* 12$ http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/filters/aquaclear-quick-filter-powerhead-attachment.html


I would really appreciate it if you all could take the time to look at these UV sterilizers and help me to make my best decision  THANK YOU in advance for ANY help or input you can give!!!


----------



## Jonny Rotten (Feb 17, 2012)

Heres my setup.I "believe" its a 5/8 hose.Just bring your connections to lowes for fitment.Uv lights to me will be the best investment you can make.I have NEVER had anything but crystal clear water.Mine is a 25w bulb.Fluval 405 55g

If I had to do it again I would build my own.all it is is a 3" pvc tube sealed at the ends


----------



## whickerda (Sep 22, 2009)

The hose itself is a very common 5/8 or 16mm (just saw you were in Canada). Either way any hardware store will have it. Trust me. 

Look closely at Jonny's picture ^^ for a perfect example of how the factory hose connects vs. how the hardware store hose connects. The connector on the left has the factory hose and the one on the right has a hw store hose. Jonny is using metal hose clamps that you tighten with a screwdriver and leaving the big plastic nut on the aquastop connector all the way down (loose). 

You don't have to use this method on the aquastop connector btw although it works fine. On the hw store hose that I use, the freshly cut end will be too squared off. The big plastic nut will not tighten over it. So I use a sharp knife and trim the end into a tapered shape more like the factory hose end. Then the nut will tighten over it. I've never had a leak this way. The hose clamp may be safer though. IDK.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jonny Rotten (Feb 17, 2012)

Theres one on ebay now for $49.I would buy the cheapest one you can find and go with a bigger bulb than necessary.There's lots of talk of contact time and distance from bulb,but does anyone REALLY know,I doubt it.Mines 15 years old,no major technology.(a hollow tube that water passes through)It clears up my 800 gal pond.A 55 gal tank..Yea no problem

Forget all the gizmos.The only thing twists are good for are nipples and dancing:hihi:
What.. what did I say?Bleeder nipples on you car breaks..Obviously


----------



## foogie (Dec 26, 2011)

have either of you ever experienced leaking with your connections? and do you use any special things on said connections... like super glue or silicone or anything?

and have you ever had the feeling that your filter's output rate suffered with the increased length of hosing for output? (looping around etc vs going straight into the tank)



I see that the coralife/pondlife turbo-twist models (sue me! I like twists whether they're on nipples OR UV devices! LOL) have output/input sizes of 5/8" as well.... so I think this means they have come into the running as my top choice.... but I don't know how two products of the same wattage and same make can have such a different GPH rating.... :/


----------



## Jonny Rotten (Feb 17, 2012)

Never had a drip.nothing but a hose clamp.Youll see a decrease in flow.How much I couldn't say.(I think,never tested it.Maybe its just in my head)Why one has a different GPH may be the design or just marketing.The pump is whats pushin the water.But I never looked into it as I already had one


----------



## foogie (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for your replies, Jonny and whickerda...  they were very helpful


Does anyone have any more advice/experiences towards my different options for UV Sterilizers?


----------

